# Beef Marinade



## BGKYSmoker (May 13, 2021)

*Beefy BBQ Sauce *

Ingredients: 
1/4 cup of beef fat 
1/2 onion 
3 cloves of garlic 
Salt and pepper to taste 
1 cup of ketchup 
1/3 cup of brown sugar 
1/3 cup of molasses 
1/3 cup of  apple cider vinegar 
1/4 of soy sauce 
1 spoonful of miso paste. (can find at Asian mkts or in grocery store by where the cold tofu is)

Instructions:

In a pot add in your beef fat. Let it render out. You should have about 1/4 cup of beef fat in your pot. Strain out your beef cracklings. 
Then add in your onion, garlic, salt, and pepper. Turn your heat to medium and let that become soft and translucent. 
Next, add in your ketchup, brown sugar, molasses, apple cider vinegar, soy sauce, and miso paste. Let it boil for 5 minutes on medium low. 
Then take an immersion blender or food processor and blend until smooth. 
Let it cool and pour into a jar or squeeze bottle.


----------

